# New motorhome - what do these buttons do!?



## gdl

Hi,

So we got a Rapido Randonneur on a Mercedes chassis and its very nice. We bought from auction so have nothing in the way of documentation as to what everything does. There are a few things that are still proving to be puzzling...

The keypad of numbers we reckon is probably something to do with an immobilizer, but it starts without pressing anything... The funnySwitch photo has us stumped completely - never seen anything like that before. But its within reach of the driver.

The electric board is proving to be more complex. The three illuminated lamps make various banks of lights come on. The tap one in the middle is the water pump. Switch 2 seems to switch on an extractor fan. 1 and 3 don't seem to do anything. B1 and B2 show voltages of around 12v (is one of these the vehicle battery and one the leisure?). The tap symbol shows how much water is left. But the rest is very confusing. The 12v 8amp fuse makes no odds if you pull it out, and we can't work out how to get the 240v socket working.

Any hints are gratefully received!

Thanks, Gareth.


----------



## Codfinger

*Rapido*

Hi, looks like the funny green switch is for operating the electric waste water dump valve, cant help you with the other stuff as the panel is different from our Rapido, on electric hook up does the panel show that your batterys are charging? or has something tripped? would explain why no 240volt..............only guessing
Chris


----------



## daddysgirl

not sure if it helps, but my 240v works from switch in wardrobe, - which I only found after 3 days camping!!


----------



## gdl

That would make sense. I had assumed that there would be a tap somewhere, but that is much more civilised!


----------



## philoaks

The keypad looks identical to the one fitted on my van. It's part of a "Sigma" alarm/imobiliser. It's function is to be able to arm/disarm the system if the fobs aren't working. It is also used to reprogramme certain functions of the alarm.

Only problem is that you need to know the pin number for it!


----------



## chasper

As Philoaks has said it is part of the alarm system on some Sigma alarms i have one in the glovebox it is a Sigma S30 model. There are ways of reprogramming the keypad. Chasper.


----------



## gdl

Thanks for that. Think we are pretty unlikely to be able to obtain the code. So its an immobilizer too? If it were just an alarm, I'd be inclined to leave it, but an immobilizer could present more of a problem!


----------



## moch

*Rapido*

Hi, the green switch is to raise the electric step if you forget to raise it at the door. The control panel is different from my Rapido 966m but probably does the same things. The B1 - B2 are indeed to show the two battery levels, they are both charged at the same time from the charger unit. There are also two auxiliary switches on my panel, one for ignition on hob and oven, the other just extras if fitted. The tap symbol is the water pump and the one with the light symbol is the outside light. There should also be a switch for fresh water level. Another switch should control the inside lights. All my lights are 12volt - no mains lights, but you need to be hooked up to the mains to get 240 volts. I hope this helps.

Moch


----------



## gdl

daddysgirl said:


> not sure if it helps, but my 240v works from switch in wardrobe, - which I only found after 3 days camping!!


I wonder if thats the switch by the door that doesn't seem to do anything...


----------



## gdl

*Re: Rapido*



moch said:


> Hi, the green switch is to raise the electric step if you forget to raise it at the door. The control panel is different from my Rapido 966m but probably does the same things. The B1 - B2 are indeed to show the two battery levels, they are both charged at the same time from the charger unit. There are also two auxiliary switches on my panel, one for ignition on hob and oven, the other just extras if fitted. The tap symbol is the water pump and the one with the light symbol is the outside light. There should also be a switch for fresh water level. Another switch should control the inside lights. All my lights are 12volt - no mains lights, but you need to be hooked up to the mains to get 240 volts. I hope this helps.
> 
> Moch


Yes, that ties up with what I am seeing - will need to go and have another play!


----------



## greygit

gdl said:


> Thanks for that. Think we are pretty unlikely to be able to obtain the code. So its an immobilizer too? If it were just an alarm, I'd be inclined to leave it, but an immobilizer could present more of a problem!


We had the same problem when we bought our 742F so I took the van to an alarm specialist and he took out the dash and got the number from the alarm box he then contacted Sigma and, because he was a specialist, they gave him the override number for that box..........cost me £50.00 though. 
Although a bit pricey I know of someone who had their keys stolen on an Aire in Calais although he managed to get replacement vehicle keys he still couldn't start the engine because of the immobilizer it cost him a packet to get it all sorted.......I thought it prudent to spend the £50.00 just in case.
Gary


----------



## greygit

Hi.
Just remembered the £50.00 included a new fob as one of ours didn't work. 
Gary


----------



## Coulstock

*Rapido Control Panel*

a. The keypad is indeed the keypad for the Sigma M30 alaram system/immobiliser - if you didn't get any documentation then have a good look around the nooks and crannies (e.g glovebox, behind sun visor) for a 4 digit code (e.g 1234) - do you get a 'padlock' icon briefly illuminate when you turn your ignition key ??

b. B1 is the engine battery voltage

c. B2 is the leaisure battery voltage

d. On my Rapido the 3rd position of B1, B2 switch shows the charge/discharge amps of the leisure battery e.g +1.5 or -2.5. Yuo won't see a + number unless you're connected to a 240 supply.

e. You probably have Auxiliary (AUX1 & AUX2 ) switches which allow to use the Auxiliary 12 outputs from your electrical controller.

f. When your on hook up ie connected to the 240v supply -you should have a little 'plug' icon of some sort on the panel.

The switch by the door 'which doesn't do anything' will be for the outside light - the bulb is probably knackered.

You need to search for a member with a similar model and try and get some documentation - my Rapido ( bought from Martins Exeter last year) came with a canvas briefcase of documentation covering everything fitted in the van + a security handbook.

Good luck

Harry

Edited to add:

PS: 'Greygit' been writing while I've been writing -yes you need to get a hold of that code -I've had 2 occasions in the past year when RF (?) at filling stations has locked up my immobiliser and I needed the code to 'tap' in and let me override the lockout -andI've also go a 'duff' fob which I've been quoted £40 to replace.


----------



## Coulstock

Have you got a 240v hook up cable - if not get along to Halfords and buy the 25m one (about £29.99) - if you can connect to the van e.g in your drive - you'll also need the Hook Up cable to Mains adaptor - about £5.00.

Harry


----------



## greygit

*Re: Rapido Control Panel*



Coulstock said:


> a. The keypad is indeed the keypad for the Sigma M30 alaram system/immobiliser - if you didn't get any documentation then have a good look around the nooks and crannies (e.g glovebox, behind sun visor) for a 4 digit code (e.g 1234) - do you get a 'padlock' icon briefly illuminate when you turn your ignition key ??
> 
> b. B1 is the engine battery voltage
> 
> c. B2 is the leaisure battery voltage
> 
> d. On my Rapido the 3rd position of B1, B2 switch shows the charge/discharge amps of the leisure battery e.g +1.5 or -2.5. Yuo won't see a + number unless you're connected to a 240 supply.
> 
> e. You probably have Auxiliary (AUX1 & AUX2 ) switches which allow to use the Auxiliary 12 outputs from your electrical controller.
> 
> f. When your on hook up ie connected to the 240v supply -you should have a little 'plug' icon of some sort on the panel.
> 
> The switch by the door 'which doesn't do anything' will be for the outside light - the bulb is probably knackered.
> 
> You need to search for a member with a similar model and try and get some documentation - my Rapido ( bought from Martins Exeter last year) came with a canvas briefcase of documentation covering everything fitted in the van + a security handbook.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Harry
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> PS: 'Greygit' been writing while I've been writing -yes you need to get a hold of that code -I've had 2 occasions in the past year when RF (?) at filling stations has locked up my immobiliser and I needed the code to 'tap' in and let me override the lockout -andI've also go a 'duff' fob which I've been quoted £40 to replace.


Harry
It may cost that for a fob as when I went to pay for the work they had to do to get at the alarm box they said they had only charged me for the fob.
Gary


----------



## greygit

*Re: Rapido Control Panel*

Harry
Could you help us with a small problem with our alarm?
When we enter the van if we don't start the van within 30 seconds of switching off the alarm the immobilizer resets and we can't start it., we then have to switch on the alarm then switch it off again, mostly this works but sometimes it sets the alarm off so we have to go through the whole sequence again....with red faces if it's at a service station.
Is there an easier way off starting the engine without going through the alarm on and off business?
Gary


----------



## Coulstock

*Re: Rapido Control Panel*



greygit said:


> Harry
> Could you help us with a small problem with our alarm?
> When we enter the van if we don't start the van within 30 seconds of switching off the alarm the immobilizer resets and we can't start it., we then have to switch on the alarm then switch it off again, mostly this works but sometimes it sets the alarm off so we have to go through the whole sequence again....with red faces if it's at a service station.
> Is there an easier way off starting the engine without going through the alarm on and off business?
> Gary


There must be as Gareth appears to be able to start his engine without cycling the immobiliser off then on.

The documentation states that 30 seconds after turning the engine off, the immobiliser activates so even if you've left the van unlocked (e.g as you go to pay for your diesel) ,if 30 seconds have elapsed, then you have to cycle the fob button ON then OFF to clear the padlock icon on the dash.

If you have locked the van and set the immobiliser ie you've locked the the van with the fob (not the key) then on unlocking you have 30 seconds to climb in and start the engine.

So that's my system method of operation - I'll browse the Brownhills security handbook ( effectively a Sigms user guide) to see if the programme option ( ie no 30 seconds lock up) is available.

On a separate issue , I'm running with just the 1 working security fob, I've replaced the battery on the other one and even carried out the process " Teaching the System to recognise a New key" but still no joy. I've contacted a Sigma dealer and he offered a replacement fob at £40, which at the time I thought excessive -but maybe not now - I was going to go ahead with the replacement fob but then he asked "Do you want me to re-programme the System " - so I thought - "Whoa" whats this - then we went off on our 6 week trip to Scotland and I haven't got back to the dealer. Incidentally it was at a filling station in Alness Ross-shire that the immobiliser wouldn't 're-cycle' when I tried to start - so I keyed in my PIN - got the 'padlock' icon cleared, started the engine ( within 30 secs !) - it hasn't occurred again. (as yet !)

Harry


----------



## chasper

On my Nuevo i use the fob to unlock the doors and cancel the alarm, i then turn the ignition on then press the fob then start the engine. Chasper.


----------



## Glandwr

Hi can I wish you luck in sorting it all out and hope you enjoy it. Can't help with the decoding myself but was interested to see that you had bought at auction. I am a great believer in auctions (having bought all my cars from them since the early seventies). Would you mind posting or PMing me as to the type of auction and location?

Thanks Dick


----------



## Telbell

> Yes, that ties up with what I am seeing - will need to go and have another play!


when you've had a play why don't you consider subscribing? The info you've got already should surely be worth a tenner?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## philoaks

*Re: Rapido Control Panel*



greygit said:


> Harry
> Could you help us with a small problem with our alarm?
> When we enter the van if we don't start the van within 30 seconds of switching off the alarm the immobilizer resets and we can't start it., we then have to switch on the alarm then switch it off again, mostly this works but sometimes it sets the alarm off so we have to go through the whole sequence again....with red faces if it's at a service station.
> Is there an easier way off starting the engine without going through the alarm on and off business?
> Gary


With the Sigma alarm on my van, if the imobiliser has reset because I've left it too long before starting it then I just turn the ignition on and then press the button on the alarm fob. This then releases the imobiliser and the van will start.


----------



## philoaks

I just found this information on a Subaru website. It applies to the Sigma M30. Not sure if it will be of any use to you.

Phil



Resetting PIN code:

If you do not have the current PIN, then follow option A. However if you do not have a working Radio Key, then you will have to use option B and obtain the systems PIN code from Subaru (UK). Your dealer can obtain this for you if you can provide proof of ownership and the alarm systems 16-digit serial number.

A.Using a working Radio Key:
- Arm and then Disarm the system using a working Radio Key.
- Within 30 seconds of disarming, type into the keypad- *17856*92*wxyz*wxyz# (where wxyz is your new PIN code)
- Arm the system with the Radio Key
- You should now be able to disarm the system using the new PIN code

B. Using the current PIN Code (if a working Radio Key is not available): 
- Arm and then Disarm the system using the current PIN
- Within 30 seconds of disarming, type into the keypad- **abcd*92*wxyz*wxyz# (where abcd is your current PIN code and wxyz your new PIN code)
- You should now be able to arm and disarm the system using the new PIN code

When using the keypad always observe the following points:
- The PIN number should not be entered too quickly or too slowly - when a digit has been pressed the small LED built into the keypad will illuminate briefly as confirmation and only then should the next digit be entered. 
- If an incorrect digit is pressed or the delay between entering digits exceeds10 seconds, then the LED above the keypad will flash rapidly and the PIN attempt should be abborted and started again after 30 seconds.
- Due to the small size of the keypad some users may find a rubber tipped pencil easier to use. DO NOT use the sharp tip of a ball point pen etc, or press excessively hard on the keypad as this will only damage the membrane and cause a digit to remain pressed, causing a continual incorrect PIN.
- The keypad allows only THREE PIN attempts and then will "Lock Up" if an incorrect number is entered a third time. This is a security feature to prevent random PIN attempts disarming the system.


----------



## chasper

I hope that everyone on this site is a genuine motorhomer as some of the information would be very helpful to the wrong type of person.


----------



## Coulstock

chasper said:


> I hope that everyone on this site is a genuine motorhomer as some of the information would be very helpful to the wrong type of person.


Chasper,

Understandable caution but most of the procedures assume you know your existing PIN.....most of the other stuff is 'googlable' if you look long enough.

Harry


----------



## philoaks

Coulstock said:


> chasper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone on this site is a genuine motorhomer as some of the information would be very helpful to the wrong type of person.
> 
> 
> 
> Chasper,
> 
> Understandable caution but most of the procedures assume you know your existing PIN.....most of the other stuff is 'googlable' if you look long enough.
> 
> Harry
Click to expand...

I did give it some thought before I posted but it only took about 30 seconds to google the information so I didn't really think it was a problem!

If someone has stolen your van along with the alarm fob then having them reset the pin number is probably the least of your problems.


----------



## buffallobill

i have the same alarm fitted .sigma m30.and i dont know the pin code to over ride the alarm immobiliser,
but i have spoken to scorpion automotive who have taken over sigma, and they have given me the number of an authorised agent near to me who can re set the alarm and immobiliser and put a new pin code in for me.

scorpion automotive number, 01257 249928. ask for technical dept,
they do have a web site . they are based in chorley lancashire.


----------



## Coulstock

*Rapido - Security*

Buffalo Bill

I think the Scorpion web site ( Sigma got taken over by Toad who in turn got taken over by Scorpion) has an option to enter your post code and search for your local dealer - thats how I found my local one (Crawley) - let us know how you get on - as stated earlier I'm sitting on 1 duff fob.

Greygit (aka Gary) - I've got some Subaru documentation on Sigma M30 and it looks like the feature that immobilises the engine 30 secs after you turn off the ignition is a requirement of the insurance/alarm categorisation . The documentation details how to turn this feature off. There is also a programmable feature to autolock the doors as you drive off . I may give that one a try . I can e-mail you the documentation - let me know.

Harry


----------

